# treatment meet up south wales



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi ladies a meet as Been organised for ladies going thro tx Saturday 4 th feb harvester sarn park services bridgend by mc Arthur glen at 1 pm b gd to c u all Xx 
Jo Xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I have made this lovely thread sticky si it will always be easy to find.


These types of meets are a brilliant way or sharing knowledge, giving and receiving information

Enjoy


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks kara was not sure if posted in right place x


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Jo,

I just saw your post about the meet up in two weeks. I will be there, sounds great.
Do I just turn up and how do I find you? 

AJ xx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi just Got msg Yeah just turn up ill pm u my number if wana can etext me n ill meet u outside Xx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks jo, that would be great xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

cant wait hun x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Meet tom harvesters by mc Arthur glen 1pm x don't forget x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

If anybody wants to arrange another meet post a date here


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Jo,

Just saw your post Congratulations on your marriage. I hope your day has been everything you dreamed of? So glad the pregnancy is going well too...time will fly by now   

I would love to meet up...off the top of my head Sat 28th April or Sat 12th May Im def free - actually any weekday evening except Monday is fine by me too.

AJ xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

hi jo and aj

12th may is good with me to if thats is good for all,

xxx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

And a huge CONGRATULATIONS too Ammiebabes for your BFP, just saw your signature. I love hearing peoples successes...helps give me hope  

I hope Im not going to be the only one still waiting for the miracle when we do meet....come on girls, anyone else fancy getting together for a bit of support face to face?
xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

thank hun still early days yet im a nervous wreck to be absolutely honest with you becci will probley join us if she is off for the day i will bbm her tomorrow to check with her, im hoping more of the girls will come this time as we have provided lots of notice xx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

12 may gd with me if u girls don't mind me n bump coming along I hopefully know wat flavour we r having by then. I'll post on boads now Xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Can someone define the treatment meet cause in the past there has been a lot of confusion. 

Hope the meet goes well and the knowlegde that can be gained from these meets is amazing


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi...just wondering if the treatment meet up is still going ahead as hoping to get together with others who are on the journey ttc locally? x


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Are there any meet ups soon?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ladies why don't you arrange a meet up between you?

Pick a dat , time and location and bingo.

First one is always the hardest but trust me it will be so so worth it


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Kara,

Hi Charlotte and anyone else reading...Can I suggest Saturday 23rd June at midday for a meet up? The harvester next to McArthur Glen has previously been suggested which seems like a good idea. 
It would be a great opportunity for all of us living in South Wales to get together for some mutual support on this journey to becoming mums   xx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Hi does anyone else want to meet up on the 23rd at Mcarthur Glen in bridgend about midday?

Charlotte


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Is the meet up on the 23rd still going ahead? X


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Charlotte,

Im still up for meeting. Not sure how we go about getting this message out to anyone else out there?
Even if its just us its a start...

AJ xx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Ok thanks, I will inbox you my mobile number so that I will know who you are when I arrive, it's my birthday the day before so I won't forget when it is lol x


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Ok thanks, I will inbox you my mobile number so that I will know who you are when I arrive, it's my birthday the day before so I won't forget when it is lol x


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Hi I will inbox you my mobile number now so you know who I am when we meet x


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Just a reminder that there is a South Wales meet up arranged for anyone who wants to get together on Saturday.

Let me know if you want to meet so I can look out for you.
If there is anyone who would like to meet but cant make this Saturday then let me know and I can arrange another date. 

AJ xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't realise there were further meet ups arranged in this post, doh! If there are any further meet ups I would definitely be coming along! I'm in the Swansea area too and finding this journey quite lonely


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Pollita...I would definitely like to arrange another meet up as the last few suggested dates haven't gone ahead. 
It can be such a lonely journey you are right but there are lots of us on it and its such a great idea to get together. I can see you are going abroad for treatment...I have been going to Spain for mine which can be a lonely feeling too being so far away from the clinic  

Are there any times/dates good for you? Maybe a Saturday lunch time? Let me know your thoughts and hopefully we can get a date sorted soon 
AJ x x


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Does anyone fancy a South Wales meet up to support each other in our journeys to mummyhood? 
I'm happy to arrange one if there are a few others out there interested...

Let me know your thoughts

AJ xx


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been through treatment, would I still be allowed to go? It would be nice to meet some new peeps x


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

There are a few of us meeting up on 18th April at Jump in Cardiff. The ladies that are going are either pregnant or have babies from IVF but everyone is welcome. There are 4 or 5 of us going. We have a wee group on ********. It is a secret group therefor no one will see that you are a member. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks both for your replies.

Itsmekatielou the meet up that josiejo pointed out sounds good for you now that you have your BFP...and CONGRATULATIONS both    

I'm hoping to have a meet up with ladies from whatever background who are still trying to get that BFP and would like a little support along the way..I'm hoping there are a few of us out there

AJ xx


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'd like to join the group if I may! What time are you meeting?


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. We are meeting at Cafe Junior now at 12pm this Thursday. EVeryone is welcome to join us.


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks, but had a mmc yesterday and have a hospital appt on thursday


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry. Best of luck at the hospital xx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Itsmekatielou...I'm so, so sorry hun to hear your sad news. A mmc is the most awful thing...I'm thinking of you especially on Thursday. I hope you both have the strength you need right now  

AJ xx


----------

